
Intelligent People Will Be the Death of Us All - chalmers
https://medium.com/@chalmers_brown/intelligent-people-will-be-the-death-of-us-all-f9d4ff93c832
======
sharemywin
Reminds me of an argument I had with my brother. I remember saying and
logically ...blah, blah, blah... and him saying well I don't believe in logic.
And I remember thinking he wins. How do you argue with that?

